

Facebook v. AOL: Which has the more badass office? - culturebeat
http://www.inc.com/articles/201110/design-smackdown-facebook-versus-aol.html

======
hankmoogy
FB. Seems to have a better mix of space. AOL is too open. Seems more like a
store than an office.

~~~
Eric_Markowitz
Agreed

------
concretecyanide
FB. AOL looks like it's trying hard to be casual, but is coming across as
decidedly corporate.

------
odinct
FB. better lighting/interior design!

